# Vaping Junk science



## fbb1964 (20/4/21)

VAPING JUNK SCIENCE: WVU researchers blame VOCs in NICOTINE e-cigarettes for EVALI despite majority of their patients testing positive for THC and other illicit drugs. Apparently didn't bother to check CDC, as there is ZERO mention of vitamin E acetate!
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2021-04/wvu-eui042021.php

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

